# Compra-venta > Vendo >  joyeria y complementos para mentalistas

## pros78

Hola a todos.

No se si a alguien le podria interesar, soy joyero artesano. 
Os lo comento por si alguien quiere tener su propio anillo particular, colgante, pendulo, etc.
Quien quiera le puedo enviar fotos; se podria trabajar tanto diseños vuestros como copias.
No me dedico a ello profesionalmente, pero el trabajo es bastante bueno; actualmente realizo encargos para anillos de bodas y regalos.

Salud.

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

¿Trabajas el acero? Por favor enviame un privado con más información. Gracias.

----------


## renard

Yo estoy buscando un anillo de grado para mi menique tipo este

----------


## palma50

Pues si pudieras fabricar anillos de neodimio, me parece que a muchos les podria interesar. saludos.

----------


## pros78

Hola a todos.
Os comento un poquillo.
trabajar el neodimio con los materiales que utilizo es imposible, lo que  si se puede hacer es engarzar el iman como si fuera una piedra al  anillo o al colgante, estilo a la foto que nos ha enviado nuestro amigo  Renard. Imaginar que la piedra roja sea nuestro iman.
El problema que esto conlleva es que el tamaño y la forma del iman  determinaria el diseño de nuestro anillo e imagino que un iman de este  tamaño el poder de magnetismo sera pequeño.
Se podria pintar de cualquier color o dejarlo oculto para que no se vea.
en colgantes o pendulos seria mas facil ocultarlo o dejarlo a vista, para las sesiones espiritistas.
Solo trabajo plata y oro, en casos escepcionales, (se trabaja de la misma manera); con el acero no tengo posibilidades.
saludos

----------


## chacariz

La idea es buen sólo es cuestión de ir pensándolo, en principio podriamos ver como seria el anillo de neodimio poniendo la foto de algún modelo.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Apex

Se podría hacer una especie de doble fondo para el iman?

----------


## GIMMICK

Hay multitud de elementos de bisutería (péndulos, anillos y colgantes), en Internet... (buscar en la bahía), y baratísimos...

----------


## magik mackey

creo que n se refiere a vender joyas de un catalogo, como ha dicho es joyero, por lo que puede hacerte una joya a tu gusto, ahora un anillo de neodimio no creo que te lo pueda hacer, lo que si podria es hacerte un anillo de oro o plata y ponerle un neodimio, y tambien te funcionaria, ademas de no romperse si se te cae al suelo, como sucede con los anillos magneticos.

----------


## pros78

Exacto es como dice nuestro compañero magik machey.
Mas que nada por si alguien quiere algo esclusivo o de diseño.

----------


## joweme

A Mi me gustaría otro anillo como el de la foto de Renard pero en Plata, cuando puedas dime las señas que hay que darte. ¿Que cojo como medida del dedo para decirte el tamaña del anillo? ya hablamos de precios y formas de envio. Espero tu mp.

----------


## pablo77

Muchas gracias por compartir de la experiencia y conocimiento, seguro que muy pronto también estaré comprando jejeje. De momento quisiera dejaros un sitio web con descuentos si me lo permiten...

----------

